# Hand Knitted "Highland Butterscotch" Cardigan



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun and quick knit using Essential Twist Super Chunky by Rico Design.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/highland-butterscotch-cardigan

Design caters for 24inch to 30 inch chest


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much kiwiannie. Happy 2014xx


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a great cardigan.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Caroline Currer said:


> That is a great cardigan.


Thank you so much Caroline Currer. Happy New Yearxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the different textures!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Love the different textures!


So pleased you like this one Rainebo. I really hope everyone in the USA are ok with all the snow you are having. Happy 2014 my friendxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

belleflower said:


> So pleased you like this one Rainebo. I really hope everyone in the USA are ok with all the snow you are having. Happy 2014 my friendxx


Oh, thank you! Wishing you a wonderful 2014 as well!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's absolutely adorable! Love the collar! And your daughter's hairstyle is so beautiful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's absolutely adorable! Love the collar! And your daughter's hairstyle is so beautiful!


I really enjoyed putting the Corndolly Stitch Collar together. Beths hair is at a length now where I can do so much more with it and I wanted to do a style which kind of suited the theme. Happy 2014 knittykittyxx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely cardigan! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Lovely cardigan! ;0)


Glad you like this one Sandyxx Happy 2014!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well...you have done it again...BEAUTIFUL! 

I just need this pattern soon for my grand daughter.

~Happy New Year 2014~


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty sweater! Your daughter is a wonderful model, too!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your designs are beautiful.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another beautiful design, love he collar


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

OOps spelling error, meant the collar!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely cardigan on a beautiful model.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Your designs are beautiful.


Thank you so much Southern Girl. I really appreciate everyone's support here. It really gives you the determination and strength to carry on despite the long hours even though its fun but it can take things out of you from time to timexx


----------

